# Ipod Touch 4g Telefonieren und Sms gratis



## BartholomO (9. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute, habe im App Store einmal SMS eingegeben und schon kamen unzählige Ergebnisse, dabei habe ich gefunden, dass man mit der App "Pinger DE - Kostenlos Telefonieren und SMS" anscheinend auch mit dem Ipod telefonieren könnte. Da sich aber die Kommentare nicht alle ganz gut anhören wollte ich hier nocheinmal nachfragen bevor ich sie runterlade ob das wirklich wahr ist, da es sich für mich unglaubwürdig anhört, und ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der App hat, oder ob es dabei versteckte Gebühren und kosten gibt die anfallen.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG 

BartholomO


----------



## mempi (9. Januar 2012)

Also ganz kostenlos gibt es so etwas nicht... irgendwo muss da ein Haken sein - SMS geht - wird meistens durch Werbung finanziert. Aber telefonieren... mh... wäre da sehr skeptisch!


----------



## Dragon70 (9. Januar 2012)

Naja, das läuft dann alles über VoIP (Voice over Internet Protokoll) also übers WLAN, heißt du telefonierts und schreibst SMSen übers Internet, eig sollten da keine weiteren Gebühren anfallen, aber ich Garantier für nix.


MFG Dragon


----------



## tobiii (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe des sms rätsels lösung suche im appstore nach yuilop und lade dir diese sehr hilfreiche kostenlose app du bekommst eine zweite nummer aber dadurch kannst du sms versenden bis der hahn kräht  ;D 

Ist echt hilfreich un fungguniert wirklich 
Bald soll man mit dieser app auch kostenlos teln können 

Das wär echt ne super alles drinn app


----------



## BartholomO (9. Januar 2012)

Also erstmal danke an euch, für die Antworten.
@ mempi: kennst du eine App mit der man kostenlos eine SMSen kann?

@ Dragon70: Naja ich denke von diesem Programm lass ich lieber die Finger

@ tobiii: Naja, laut den Rezessionen soll sie seit dem neuen Update keine SMSen mehr verschicken, auch hier nochmal die Frage, würdest du eine gute Alternative kennen?


----------



## tobiii (9. Januar 2012)

Das neuste update wurde gefixt jetzt versendet die sms app auch wieder sms das garantiere ich dir

Edit : eine alternative möchte ich persöhnlich nich und ich kenne auch keine


----------



## mempi (9. Januar 2012)

Für SMS wäre mir jetzt auch yuilop eingefallen - gibt halt noch einige diverse Internetdienste - bzw. halt whats app, was ja mittlerweile auch sehr viele Leute nutzen, auch wenn es nicht direkt SMS sondern ein Chat ist.

Aber lasse die Finger bitte von Dingen, wo dir versprochen wird kostenlos telefonieren zu können - das kann nicht seriös sein.


----------



## BartholomO (9. Januar 2012)

Bin gerade auf Jaxtr Sms gestoßen, welches in den Bewertungen wesentlich besser ist als yuilop, was sagt ihr zu dieser App?


----------



## tobiii (9. Januar 2012)

Ich finde diese app unseriös da sie sehr verpixelt läuft ... Da kann was nicht mit rechten dingen zu gehen


----------

